# Revenue code for ASC



## AKEISTER (Apr 28, 2009)

What revenue code would you use for V2785-  this is  for the cornea tissue used in a DSEAK procedure.


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Rev 278


----------



## christylynne78@gmail.com (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi!  I agree and for my ASC we bill V2785 under rev code 0278 as well.  Unfortunately I recently received a denial from a payer audit stating "V2785 is incorrectly billed under revenue code 0278 - other implants. HCPCS code V2785 does not meet the definition of an implant."  I am obviously fighting the denial but cannot seem to find in writing, anywhere, that this is the correct revenue code so that I can include the information with my appeal documentation.  Can anyone assist in finding this in writing?  Thank you!


----------

